# Pics of Emma And Sophie Cooling Off



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

A Few Pics of Sophie And Emma Cooling off in the lake.

















Sophie doing a disappearing act under the water.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Posted these pics earlier and no replies.....now Im sad:crying:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Posted these pics earlier and no replies.....now Im sad:crying:


It happens sometimes. So I try to 'like' or comment on peoples photo's.

But I missed these.

Those are lovely,especially the first one.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> It happens sometimes. So I try to 'like' or comment on peoples photo's.
> 
> But I missed these.
> 
> Those are lovely,especially the first one.


Thanks, I know it happens sometimes, just bumped it up so I can sleep tonight:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

love the snorkelling one  looks like a lovely day xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are gorgeous!  I love watching my two have a swim when we're out


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> They are gorgeous!  I love watching my two have a swim when we're out


The younger one of the two really thinks she is a fish and spends most of the time under water


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pics, I love goldies


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Lovely pics, I love goldies


Thankyou


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: they are gorgeous! :001_wub: looks like you had a lovely day!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Great Pics


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

I know how you feel when no one is posting your post  not to worry, I like your Golden they must of had amazing time in water 

Thank you for posting pictures


----------



## samjaymc (Jul 26, 2011)

Your girls look as if they were really loving the water! Who wouldn't?


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never seen a dog completely under water before! Beautiful doggies.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

saluja3 said:


> I've never seen a dog completely under water before! Beautiful doggies.


Thankyou,Yes I know very strange girlie,she swims like that alot and stays under the water for a good while and our other girlie just cant make her outhmy:


----------

